# Auto dosing liquid carbon



## fishbro (14 Oct 2018)

Hi folks. I was wondering if anyone doses liquid carbon on an auto doses? I really want to set mine up this way but my main issue is the smell of liquid carbon! I if I leave the lid off the bottle and just dangle the pump tube in there my room stinks after not too long. 

Would it be an idea to make a container that is airtight but has a check valve in it to allow air in (to replace liquid taken out) but not allow air (the smell) out? I tried finding airtight dosing containers but couldn’t find any that would stop the pong!


----------



## soggybongo (14 Oct 2018)

here you go.

https://www.fishkeeper.co.uk/product/blue-marine-dosing-container

or

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Dosing-C...0-8L-For-Pump-Marine-Coral-Reef-/201065642676


----------



## ian_m (15 Oct 2018)

I autodose liquid carbon, via 1.8mm per minute peristaltic pump. I just drilled a 6mm hole in the lid of an Easycarbo bottle and push the pipe through. As not totally sealed, works fine, no smell of liquid carbon, just works.


----------



## fishbro (15 Oct 2018)

ian_m said:


> I autodose liquid carbon, via 1.8mm per minute peristaltic pump. I just drilled a 6mm hole in the lid of an Easycarbo bottle and push the pipe through. As not totally sealed, works fine, no smell of liquid carbon, just works.



Thanks I might try that! It will only be a temporary thing as I have just set up co2 injection but the nearest bottle place is quite a distance from me so there may be a week or so between running up and getting a new bottle


----------



## david watson (15 Oct 2018)

I love using auto dosing for my ferts if you set it up for liquid carbon get one that you can use for ferts once you’re pressurised co2 is up and running


----------



## Andrew Butler (15 Oct 2018)

fishbro said:


> Hi folks. I was wondering if anyone doses liquid carbon on an auto doses? I really want to set mine up this way but my main issue is the smell of liquid carbon! I if I leave the lid off the bottle and just dangle the pump tube in there my room stinks after not too long.
> 
> Would it be an idea to make a container that is airtight but has a check valve in it to allow air in (to replace liquid taken out) but not allow air (the smell) out? I tried finding airtight dosing containers but couldn’t find any that would stop the pong!


I've not got a picture but you can repurpose the container like @ian_m says.

If you want to go a step further then this is what I done.......
I just chose to drill a slightly larger hole, fit a 6mm pushfit bulkhead connector then put a piece of acrylic tube on the inside and fit the 6mm pipe to your doser.
Never had a problem with trapped air.


----------



## X3NiTH (15 Oct 2018)

I use pull top drinks bottles with the centre drilled out (ensuring a tight fit for the dosing tube), the one way pull top valve still works so air can get into the bottle keeping the pressure at equilibrium. Totally sealed, zero vented smells.


----------



## david watson (15 Oct 2018)

X3NiTH said:


> I use pull top drinks bottles with the centre drilled out (ensuring a tight fit for the dosing tube), the one way pull top valve still works so air can get into the bottle keeping the pressure at equilibrium. Totally sealed, zero vented smells.


That’s a good idea might use this.


----------



## ian_m (15 Oct 2018)

No need to make anything over complicated, all the more to go wrong. Just push pipe through 6mm hole drilled in cap. Job done. As the liquid level lowers air can seep past the pipe/hole, so container won't collapse.


----------



## fishbro (17 Oct 2018)

Wow thanks for all the responses guys  I have picked myself up a proper co2 system and currently dialling it in so I won't be dosing liquid carbon anymore. I have made a container just out of an old water bottle and will use that to dose ferts daily one my new dosing pump arrives (one I had was faulty!).


----------

